
Apple Stores Start Selling Devialet’s $1,990 “Phantom” Implosion Speaker - protomyth
http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/08/apple-devialet-phantom/
======
protomyth
"Oddly, rather than demoing the speakers with Apple Music, they’ll be
connected to speakers running a special Devialet app filled with music that
shows off the Phantom’s high fidelity."

------
rloc
Kind of weird to showcase a speaker like that with the iPhone, a device that
cannot do better than CD quality by design (16bits/44khz).

